# Jersey sharks in the surf



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey guys I have been surf fishing for a long time now but I have never fished for sharks. I understand its been pretty hot fishing the last couple of years. I would like to give it a go this summer. How about some input and tips. Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Jetty where are you going to be fishing and what are you going to target? Get a better idea to help ya when we know this.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey RuddeDogg I fish L.B.I most of the time its only a couple of miles from home. I will take any tips you may have on what sharks to target.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well sadly I have never fished LBI, but around here, we get Sand Tigers, Browns, Sand Bar and the occsaional baby bull. I posted up a some pics of a buddy of mine who caught a nice 3-4 foot baby bull shark on the bay side in North Cape May last summer. I haven't specifically targeted sharks in years, I'm a Striper guy myself> I'm sure that some of the other guys whio shark from the surf will chime in to hekp ya out.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well sadly I have never fished LBI, but around here, we get Sand Tigers, Browns, Sand Bar and the occsaional baby bull. I posted up a some pics of a buddy of mine who caught a nice 3-4 foot baby bull shark on the bay side in North Cape May last summer. I haven't specifically targeted sharks in years, I'm a Striper guy myself> I'm sure that some of the other guys whio shark from the surf will chime in to hekp ya out.


Thanks man I am a striper guy as well. You are not very far from here so we are probably talkin about the sharks that you mentioned.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

There isn't much to it other than upscaling your gear a bit. For the big ones, I recommend going with a conventional setup that can hold 400yds or more of 80# braid to 120-150# shocker to a wire shark rig. 12-13' rod. Large hooks and large baits,at night. If you just want to have some fun with smaller dogfish and such you can get by with any decent MH or H set-up. You don't need wire leaders for dogfish.


----------



## Swanny12 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pulled this guy in the surf at Ocean City this past summer. He's about 4 ft.
Caught him in the morning with strips of mackerel.


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Swanny12 said:


> Pulled this guy in the surf at Ocean City this past summer. He's about 4 ft.
> Caught him in the morning with strips of mackerel.
> 
> View attachment 8641


Well done thanks


----------



## CTS2513 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey i am a guide on LBI and have been guiding and catching these sharks for years. They are a blast when you figure it out, i fish surf however the bay is where i spend most of my time from land, the sharks seems to be larger in the bay than the surf. 99% of the sharks are browns, a few sandtigers and Bulls are caught. Baby thres once last year. Let me know if you need some help.
Dante


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

CTS2513 said:


> Hey i am a guide on LBI and have been guiding and catching these sharks for years. They are a blast when you figure it out, i fish surf however the bay is where i spend most of my time from land, the sharks seems to be larger in the bay than the surf. 99% of the sharks are browns, a few sandtigers and Bulls are caught. Baby thres once last year. Let me know if you need some help.
> Dante


Thanks I will keep it mind and probably give you a yell this year


----------



## MAD 69 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm going for the state record Bull shark this summer(South Jersey) I caught a 120lb'ee last year from the surf so a 150lb'er should be doable - I use an OM 12' heaver with a Newell P338 and 16/0 Mustad circles with chunks.


----------

